# Spring Travel '16



## Regent1879 (Jan 14, 2016)

What's this year's must have items for warm weather vacations for those of us trying to escape Old Man Winter? I'm heading to Mexico in a few weeks and am looking for suggestions for both new looks and classics. 
~ Regent


----------

